# Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar



## Franz_16

Hallo Leute,
gute Nachrichten für alle Prüfungsaspiranten die einen Angelschein in Bayern haben möchten. 

1. Verbindlicher Fragenkatalog zur Fischerprüfung in Bayern jetzt kostenlos als PDF

Der Fragenkatalog zur Fischerprüfung wird mittlerweile kostenlos als PDF vom zuständigen Ministerium in 3 verschiedenen Sprachen angeboten:

https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/125173/index.php

Der Fragenkatalog ist verbindlich - das bedeutet, alle Fragen die in der Prüfung drankommen können stehen in diesem Fragenkatalog. 

In der Vergangenheit konnte man die gesammelten Fragen nur beim Landesfischereiverband Bayern in gedruckter Form kaufen.

Das geht natürlich immernoch:
http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfi...aeltlich-der-neue-fragenkatalog-2016-850.html

2. Übungsprüfung 
Es gibt eine sogenannte Übungsprüfung für die Fischerprüfung in Bayern. In der Vergangenheit war es so, dass dort nur einige wenige Frage hinterlegt waren - die Übungsprüfung war explizit dafür da um den Umgang mit der Prüfungssoftware zu erlernen - nicht um seinen Wissensstand abzuprüfen. 

Auch das wurde mittlerweile geändert. 
In der Übungsprüfung ist nun der aktuelle Fragenpool angeschlossen und man kann somit nun auch wirklich Inhalte üben.

Den Link zur Übungsprüfung findet man auch beim Ministerium:
https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/125173/index.php


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*

Super!!!! 

Danke für die Info, das ist ja erstklassig!!

Auch dass damit das Monopol des Verbandes gebrochen wird!!!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*

PS:
Hat der Verband auch auf die kostenlose Möglichkeit hingewiesen irgendwo??


----------



## Ndber

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*

Find ich super, dass bei der online Übungsprüfung die "echten" Fragen kommen#6

Mein Sohn hat im Nov 2017 die Prüfung abgelegt.
Gelernt hat er eigentlich nur via Übungsprüfung.
Nur die falschen Antworten nochmal angeschaut, dann nächste Prüfung.

Hat aufs erste mal gleich bestanden.#6


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*



Ndber schrieb:


> Find ich super, dass bei der online Übungsprüfung die "echten" Fragen kommen#6
> 
> Mein Sohn hat im Nov 2017 die Prüfung abgelegt.
> Gelernt hat er eigentlich nur via Übungsprüfung.
> Nur die falschen Antworten nochmal angeschaut, dann nächste Prüfung.
> 
> Hat aufs erste mal gleich bestanden.#6



Die Übungsprüfung wurde in den vergangenen Jahren schon immer Stück für Stück weiter befüllt. 

Die Lernmöglichkeiten sind mittlerweile echt gut geworden im Vergleich zu früher 

Ich habe meine eigene Fischerprüfung 1997 abgelegt, da waren die Besteher-Quoten so um die 75% , aktuell sind wir bei über 90%.


----------



## Perci

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine eigene Fischerprüfung 1997 abgelegt, da waren die Besteher-Quoten so um die 75% , aktuell sind wir bei über 90%.


Dank der bildlichen Darstellung der Fische und Fanggeräte während der Onlineprüfung ist aber auch einiges leichter geworden.


----------



## willmalwassagen

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*

Danke für die Info. In Baden-Württemberg geht der Streit weiter. Der Verband behauptet, er hat ein Copyright für diese Fragen. Wir sind dabei, dies gerichtlich zu klären.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*

grins - ich sagte Dir, dass nicht einvernehmlich klappt in B-W, egal was Ministerium, Behörde oder Verband an (leeren) Versprechungen abgeben ;-)

Davon ab interessiert mich immer noch, ob der Verband in Bayern nur sein kostenpflichtiges Angebot bewirbt?

Oder auch im Interesse der neuen Prüflinge das kostenlose Angebot zumindest vorstellt/erwähnt?


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*



> Davon ab interessiert mich immer noch, ob der Verband in Bayern nur sein kostenpflichtiges Angebot bewirbt?



Gefunden habe ich nichts. Aber das muss nichts heißen. 

Ich habe auch die Prüfungsfragen eher zufällig gefunden. 
In einem Rundschreiben an uns Kursleiter vom 12.12. seitens der Behörde stand davon auch nichts drin, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 

Egal wie. Gut für alle die eine Fischerprüfung in Bayern absolvieren wollen - vor allem hat man jetzt die Möglichkeit die Fragen zu durchsuchen, das war in der Papierversion eher ziemlich aufwändig.  

@willmalwassagen
Genau das mit dem Copyright war bislang auch hier in Bayern so. 
Man durfte die Fragen nicht kopieren etc. im Prinzip musste jeder Teilnehmer den Fragenkatalog kaufen. Auch die Ausbildungsunterlagen von Drittanbietern mussten auf die Original-Fragen verzichten. 

Ich hab überhaupt nichts gegen den Fragenkatalog vom Verband. Der enthält auch Zusatzinformationen, und wer ihn sich leisten kann dem kann ich auch empfehlen den gedruckten Fragenkatalog zu kaufen. 

Ich habe aber ein demokratisches Problem damit, wenn für eine staatliche Prüfung ein privatwirtschaftlich organisierter Verband alleinig die verbindlichen Fragen verkauft. Das passt für mich nicht. 

Ich habe darüber auch schon mit Mitarbeitern aus dem Ministerium gesprochen und hatte den Eindruck dass man auch dort nicht sehr glücklich über diese Handhabung war. 

Was nun den Ausschlag gegeben hat, dass die Fragen jetzt frei & öffentlich sind weiß ich nicht. Aber zumindest für Bayern sind sie es jetzt und das ist gut so!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Gefunden habe ich nichts. *Aber das muss nichts heißen. *



jaaa, neee, is klar ;-))))))



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber ein demokratisches Problem damit, wenn für eine staatliche Prüfung ein privatwirtschaftlich organisierter Verband alleinig die verbindlichen Fragen verkauft. Das passt für mich nicht.
> 
> Ich habe darüber auch schon mit Mitarbeitern aus dem Ministerium gesprochen und hatte den Eindruck dass man auch dort nicht sehr glücklich über diese Handhabung war.
> 
> Was nun den Ausschlag gegeben hat, dass die Fragen jetzt frei & öffentlich sind weiß ich nicht. Aber zumindest für Bayern sind sie es jetzt und das ist gut so!



#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*



Perci schrieb:


> Dank der bildlichen Darstellung der Fische und Fanggeräte während der Onlineprüfung ist aber auch einiges leichter geworden.



Für uns, die wir das Zeug aus der Praxis kennen natürlich schon. 

Aber man muss auf den Bildchen zum Beispiel auch Eintagsfliegenlarve und Steinfliegenlarve sicher voneinander unterscheiden. Da würde manch gestandener Angler dran scheitern möchte ich behaupten


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*

ist auch so was von wurscht fürs Angeln.....


----------



## willmalwassagen

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*

In BW ist das mit dem CR eigentlich klar dass es keines gibt.
Die Fragen wurden zum Teil von Biologen erstellt, die aus der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt wurden. Der Verband hat als mit der Prüfung beliehener Verband wohl auch Fragen dazu gestellt, aber da sagt die Rechtssprechung klar, wer Beliehener ist handelt im Staatsauftrag und kann kein CR haben. Trotzdem behauptet der Verband, für die Fragen das CR zu haben. Aber die Anwälte klären das momentan.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern: Prüfungsfragen endlich kostenlos und frei verfügbar*

@willmalwassagen
Danke für die Info. 

Ich hoffe sehr für die Kollegen in Ba-Wü dass auch dort am Ende die Fragen frei zur Verfügung gestellt werden! #6


----------

